

Ann Arbor's start-up culture v. collapse in Warren, Michigan - quizbiz
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB124329299105252505.html

======
wglb
Having spent a few years in Ann Arbor, it is almost like it is not in
Michigan. But then again, Michigan has more variety by many measures than most
states.

